# Cavitation spoon design



## Paintman (May 7, 2017)

Ok well lake tested and have some cavitation,I'm assuming some sort of spoon design,but how tall and how big and where at? Thanks


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (May 7, 2017)

I had same problem, solved it by extending the inlet ramp about 4 foot fwd. Made it as smooth as possible. Any steps set up turbulence & feed air to the pump.

Other guys have made a hump, which is where the spoon moniker comes from. 

I would just pop rivet your choice of spoon panel on, then weld it solid after you know it works. It's definitely black art.

Edit - Rivets were a bad suggestion, maybe try gluing the prototype panel on with locktite S6 roofing adhesive, good stuff for $5 a tube.


----------

